# CPC exam 7/17/10



## aaperry (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm very excited to be taking my CPC exam on Saturday.    I have decided that if I don't know it by now, it's not going to sink in by Saturday.  I am very fortunate however, I found a job working in a dental office insurance dept.  I know that it's not medical, but it is in the general area.  I will eventually go and seek my dental coding certification.  I am glad that I am completing this stepping stone... I wish everyone lots of love and luck in their endeavors within the medical coding field!!!


----------



## coding303 (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't sell yourself short by thinking that the insurance dept at the dental office isn't a good starting gig.  It is its own specialty and requires knowledge of their codes that I'm sure you will get working there.  It's a nice little niche to be in 

I'm sure you don't need it, but I wish you luck for your exam Saturday 
You'll do great!


----------



## twizzle (Jul 13, 2010)

*CPC exam 7/17*

You're right to look forward to your exam and your new position. If you think you know your stuff the test is an exciting opportunity to show it.
As a former dentist in the UK and now a coder here I can assure you that there is an ever-expanding range of dental/surgical procedures to learn.
Good luck and let us all know how you fare in both the test and the job.


----------

